# im intrested in adding a .40 to my collection, dose anyone have suggestions



## bigdady (Feb 20, 2012)

i am intresed in adding a .40 to my collection, i am searching to find the best gun to carry. any advice


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What are you used to shooting?????????


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Some questions. You mentioned its primary service will be as a carry gun. Have you narrowed the field to action types? Double action, single action, or DAO (Double Action Only)? What about size and round capacity? These features are quite important. Without knowing some, or all, of this information it's hard to make informed suggestions, but I'll throw out a few to get you started.

For the past five months, I have been going through a process of re-evaluation of my primary carry sidearm. I do this from time to time because your body changes, your mode of carry can change, and new gun designs enter the market. Since March 2007, I had been using a gen3 Glock 23 for both open and concealed carry. So last fall I started to weigh that gun against my gen3 Glock 19, my M&P 9mm Pro Series, my M&P 40, and my M&P 45 4" barrel. I went back and forth, comparing and competing these guns against each other under varying shooting conditions and scenarios and have found at this point, I shoot my M&P 9mm Pro best among this group. This week I will be pitting this gun and my M&P 40 against each other to see how they fair. How does this help you in your search?

It helps you by implying that you should keep an open mind as you examine and consider the various selections available to you in quality sidearms. Since you are looking for a .40S&W gun, here are just a few to get you started. Again, consider the factors I raised in the first paragraph before you take your final decision.

o Glock 23 or 27. I have both and prefer the 23 for carrying.
o M&P 40. Mine is the 4.25" barrel version and the feel is among the best you will find.
o Sig Sauer. I have never owned or shot a Sig but some trusted friends swear by them. They are quality guns.
o Kahr. If you go with a Kahr, get a steel framed version. I have an Elite '98 in .40 and will never let it go.

Some others are Springfield Armory, Beretta, Taurus, Ruger... best to attend a major gun show to help narrow your choices then visit a range where you can rent guns to try some out. Or if you have some friends who might have some of these guns, see if you can go shooting with them.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

The above two questions/comments are some of the best to conceder!!
Also: What feels best for your hands! What shoots best for you! (Not me or anyone else). 
I am a Ruger fan first, then SIG. So, for a .40 I vote SR40 & 40c or SIG 239/229/226 platform. 
I own four of the above five in .40S&W (along with 357SIG on my 239/226)
I did own a Glock 22 but I found that the others fit better in my hands.

Almost any modern gun made will last and work.... (Mostly the better name brands)

Go rent, borrow and try out as many different guns as you can. 

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Beretta 96FS Centurion. 

It's a great gun. Eats anything you feed it.


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have 40's in Taurus, SiG Sauer, SiG-Mauser and S&W. Here's a link for my last qualification using a SiG SP2022. [http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6906559889/]

I find the S&W 40's (4006, 4043, etc.) to have great triggers. They are also stainless and can be carried just about anywhere and not worry too much about envirnoments. I carry SiG's (SP2022, SP2340, P229 and P226) most of the time - love them all. The SP models are relatively lower in price that the 'classic' SiG's - but very good polymer framed pistols - a fewer oz in weight. My favoriate overall 40 is the SiG Sauer 
P229. It fits me and my carry reasons very well. If I am 'dressing up' - I will carry the Taurus 145 model. I've never had a single problem from the pistol, it is small for easy concealment and carrys 10+1. My 2 bits on your question.


----------



## bigdady (Feb 20, 2012)

kimber 1911


----------



## bigdady (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you all for your imput


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Glock 23 or 27
M&P 40
Sig Sauer 
XD
Ruger P Series or SR40

Edit: Forgot the H&K P2000


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 on the M&P 40. Full size. Also, I don't know for sure, but I think you can swap out a barrel and have .357sig in the same platform. I love .357sig


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 96 w/ inox slide, and a 96 inox....hint, hint.......


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Simply SIG......JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

In a gun shop or at a gun show

Narrow it down to 3 or four guns that feel best to you and handles best for you.

Then beg / borrow / rent each gun and shoot them.

They all do actually shoot differently to different people..


After that you'll know which gun you want.

:smt1099


----------

